# Post Installation help with FreeBSD 9.0 with Xorg on pen drive



## AJones394 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi:

I installed CD version of FreeBSD 9.0; I am able to install all files, except get Xorg working.

`# Xorg --configure` does not generate xorg.conf file. it states device not found "fbdev", "radeon", "nv" etc possible dsrivers etc.

2. I tried *pkg_add -r nvidia-driver*

I get fetching nvidia-driver-something.tz; fetching linux-base-something.tz after some time, it compiles I guess, then get

"kld" not loaded linux-base.oint. linuxu8lator not loadable/nonexistent.

Almost there, 

Just need X-Desktop up;

Another question on getting Capsicum Sandbox up and running.

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 20, 2012)

Always takes me several days or hours to get a proper xorg.conf file. Get one here from the forums that includes your graphics card driver? Also the command to start X sometimes needs tweaking...

```
xinit /usr/local/lib/X11/xinit/xinitrc -- /usr/local/bin/Xorg -ignoreABI -retro -nolisten tcp -dpi 80 -deferglyphs 16 
# the xinitrc needs to be edited... per your [FILE]x11-wm[/FILE], ... [FILE]xterm[/FILE]...[FILE]oclock[/FILE]... etc.
```
Then, if both files work ( xorg.conf, xinitrc ) maybe back them up somewhere, say to /saved_confs


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 21, 2012)

Less is better with xorg.conf.  Many systems don't need one at all.  Please don't use all those startup options routinely, some are unsafe and most should not ever be needed.  Use startx unless there is an actual need to do something different.


----------



## AJones394 (Oct 23, 2012)

*(EE) No devices found; No Screens found*

I get this error

```
(EE) No devices found; No Screens found.
```
I am running secure level 3.

There is no actual physical PCI video card, onboard graphics Intel, HP Machine Core 2Duo.


I tried xorg.conf from Linux working, Section "Screen" : Screen "Screen 0"; Device " Default Device"; Monitor "Default Monitor" Depth 24;

I have set Horizontal and Vertical Frequencies in Monitor.

Stuck up here.

Thanks,

PS: How can I get on #freebsd on irc.freenode.net, I learn it is invites only?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2012)

AJones394 said:
			
		

> I am running secure level 3.


Turn it off.



> PS: How can I get on #freebsd on irc.freenode.net, I learn it is invites only?


Register your nick, the message is not correct.


----------



## AJones394 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Disabling security does nothing to Device ont being detected*

I disabled security; yet working Xorg from Linux, or Xorg -configure on freeBSD detects no device. I am left with command line and no X-Windows.

I tried all above mentioned procedure with no avail; whould I install GhostBSD and try?

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2012)

What hardware do you have? What videocard?


----------



## AJones394 (Oct 25, 2012)

*HP Intel Core2Duo with Onboard Graphics*

Hi:

I have HP Intel Core2Duo with Onboard Graphics.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2012)

Why on earth are you installing the NVidia driver?

Try x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel.


----------



## AJones394 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Just does not work*

Hi Mr. SirDice:

I tried Xorg -configure

results No devices found; No Screen Found

Listed drivers present as above nv, noeavue, intel, vesa etc

I tried /usr/oprts/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel drivers,

Result:
Previously xf86-vedio-intel-2.7.1_4 already installed,

Still No Devices continues.


----------

